# MAN 5cyl k5z60/110,3000bhp.any pics/info please.



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,i have been looking for info,especially picture of this engine.I believe it is an early type,poss made around the 1940s/1950s.Any info much apreciated,thankyou.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If you send me a PM containing your email address I'll send you a PDf of the Motor Ship article on MAN engines.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

Thankyou, -


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Try this for the largest diesel engine in the world:

http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/


----------



## Abbeywood. (Aug 7, 2009)

strangelights said:


> Hi,i have been looking for info,especially picture of this engine.I believe it is an early type,poss made around the 1940s/1950s.Any info much apreciated,thankyou.


Try the 'Favourite Engines' site, below


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning everyone ,

nice to see that some people have docs about early marine engines , i've been looking for years about D8Z 72/120 MAN engines , of double acting type.
The type mentionned here is KZ ..., that came a bit later ( in the 50's i think ..)
Any pdf docs welcome . 
Thanks so much by advance .


----------

